# Was brauch ich?



## Spliffy27639 (8. Apr. 2020)

Moin zusammen
Ich bin der neue. Ich bin absoluter Neuling, was das Thema Teich angeht. Im Zuge eines hauskaufes haben wir einen Teich dazu erstanden (s.fotos). Ich als absoluter Laie bin davon ausgegangen, dass unter dem Gullydeckel ein kleines Fach für die Technik, zb Pumpe für den bachlauf (s.fotos, blau) ist. Doch als ich den Deckel öffnete, kam die große Überraschung... 
ich ging erst davon aus, dass der halbe Topf (s.fotos, gelb) der notüberlauf ist. Wo auch immer das Wasser hin geht. Nach dem öffnen des Deckels, denke ich eher, dass (rot) der Überlauf ist. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage:
 wofür ist das Becken?
Was brauche ich alles, um den Teich zu reaktivieren?(auch bodenpflanzen usw)
Wie schließe ich eine Pumpe an? Von unten keine Chance. Die Decke vom Becken ist komplett geschlossen.
Genauso wenig finde ich irgendeinen Stromanschluss.
Das Becken hat einen Durchmesser von ca 1,80m
Vom Deckel bis Wasserspiegel ist es ca 1,00m und vom Wasserspiegel bis Grund ca 2m. Wenn ich das richtig sehe mit Taschenlampe, nachdem ich einen Stein rein schmiss. 
Ich Fuchs mich ja gerne in Sachen rein.
Aber nachdem ich den Deckel öffnete bekam meine Euphorie einen kleinen Dämpfer. Weil ich überhaupt keine Vorstellung habe, was und wofür das Becken ist. 
Also bin ich für jegliche Antwort dankbar.


----------



## Haggard (8. Apr. 2020)

Das wird eine Zisterne sein. Hast Du mal beim Bachlauf geschaut, ob da irgendwo ein Schlauch oder Anschluß dafür ist ?


----------



## Spliffy27639 (8. Apr. 2020)

Hi 
Vielen Dank für die erste Antwort.

Mein Arbeitskollege sagt, das ist eine alte Klärgrube. Der halbe Topf (gelb) ist nur deko. Hab ihn hochgenommen. Am bachlauf ist kein Anschluss, Schlauch oder der gleichen. Auf der obersten Schale liegt ein großer Stein (s. Foto).
Dachte darunter kommt das Wasser her. Ist aber nichts. Einfach nur eine ganz normale bachlaufschale.   
Auch am Rand und in der Nähe ist nichts zu sehen. Mir kam schon der Gedanke, dass es irgendwie Stromlos betrieben wurde. Irgendwie durch überdruck. Wenn Teich und Wasserspeicher voll sind. Aber auch dann muss da ja eine Öffnung sein. Ich bin ratlos. 
Mein Arbeitskollege sagte, dass man auch einfach eine Pumpe reinstellen und einen Schlauch neben dem bachlauf her legen kann und so einen Kreislauf herstellen. Aber was macht dann der extra Speicher nach dem notüberlauf für einen Sinn? Fakt ist ja, dass die alte Klärgrube mit dem Teich verbunden ist. Und das hat ja einen Grund. Ich weiß fragen über fragen. Aber ich will es verstehen und wenn ich etwas anpacke, dann direkt richtig. Dass der Teich so betrieben wurde, wie mein AK sagt,glaube ich nicht. Dann müsste man ja zumindest ansatzweise das Versteck sehen können.


----------



## PeBo (8. Apr. 2020)

Das könnte aber auch ein Pumpenschacht sein. Der Teich hat ja jetzt viel zu wenig Wasser. Lass doch einfach mal den Teich volllaufen und schaue mal ob der Wasserstand in dem Schacht genauso steigt. Dann wäre es ein Schacht in den du deine Pumpe für den Filter hineinlegen kannst. Den Filterauslauf dann wieder zurück in den Teich — eventuell ist dafür auch bereits eine Rohrleitung vorhanden.

Das ganze hat halt den Vorteil, dass du am Teich selbst nichts von der Technik und den Pumpen siehst, aber trotzdem gefiltert wird.

Da das System in Schwerkraft läuft, und die Pumpe nicht am tiefsten Punkt des Teiches liegt, kann selbst bei einem abgeplatzten Schlauch der Teich nicht vollständig leergepumpt werden.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Spliffy27639 (8. Apr. 2020)

Ok das klingt plausibel. Eine Rohrleitung ist nirgendwo zu finden. Bis auf die Kernbohrung zum Teich und das gullyloch hat der Behälter keine Öffnung. Bleibt noch die Frage, wie man Wasser zum bachlauf bekommt. Und zwei neue fragen:
Wie gehe ich bei dem Grund vor? Am besten einmal Wasser komplett raus und schauen, wie der Grund ist, oder einfach Wasser rein? Der Grund muss doch eine bestimmte Beschaffenheit haben. Teicherde, Kies etc. oder? Und wo Wasser rein? Direkt in den Teich oder Behälter? 
Und dann nur mal so aus Interesse; will erstmal keine Fische. Finde das Becken zu klein. Aber was passiert, wenn ein kleiner Fisch durch den Überlauf im Becken landet? Doch mehr als zwei Fragen


----------



## Spliffy27639 (8. Apr. 2020)

Und wie geschrieben, ist der Behälter 2-3m tief. Pumpe reinstellen gestaltet sich schwierig


----------



## PeBo (8. Apr. 2020)

Kannst du den Vorbesitzer des Hauses irgendwie erreichen? Dann würde ich diesen kontaktieren und danach befragen.
Ansonsten wie oben schon erwähnt, mal den Teich auffüllen, oder wegen mir auch den Behälter. Wenn das so ist, dass beide unterhalb der Wasserlinie miteinander verbunden sind, wird das Wasser sowieso auf den gleichen Pegel steigen. Das kannst du ja einfach mal austesten.

Gruß Peter 

PS: Eine Pumpe kann man auch auf einem Gitterrost hängend auf geringerer Tiefe betreiben.


----------



## Spliffy27639 (8. Apr. 2020)

Ok das mit der hängekonstruktion ist eine gute Idee. Ich lass den am Wochenende mal voll laufen. Mach vorher noch etwas sauber. Den Vorbesitzer hab ich bis jetzt nicht erreicht. Versuch es aber weiter


----------



## Turbo (8. Apr. 2020)

Hmmm.. Verzwickte Sache. 
Könnte ähnlich wie meine Lösung sein. 
Habe die alte Jauchegrube in eine Regenwasserfassung umgewandelt. Diese wird vom Dachwasser gefüllt. Dort habe ich eine Pumpe installiert mit der ich den Teich manuell oder via Schaltuhr nachfülle. Zusätzlich noch eine Druckerhöhungsanlage für den Brunnen und die Gartenbewässerung. 
Beim Teich habe ich einen Überlauf, durch den das Wasser in die Regenwasserfassung zurückläuft. Erst wenn diese komplett voll ist, läuft das Wasser vom Grundstück.
Würde auch mal den Teich vollständig füllen und dem Wasser folgen.


----------



## Spliffy27639 (10. Apr. 2020)

Oh mein Gott.
Was sagt denn deine Stromrechnung?


----------



## Turbo (10. Apr. 2020)

In einem heissen Sommer + 2.00 Fr. /Mt.  Ist herlich zuzuschauen, wie sich der Teich plätschernd langsam wieder um 3-4cm füllt.
Bei versenkten Regenwasserfassungen  geht es um das Öko Gefühl. Aus Kostengründen darf man die nie realisieren.
1000 Liter bestes Quellwasser kosten bei uns ca. Fr. 5.-  Chemisch unbehandelt, nur UV Lampe.


----------



## Sonnengruesser (11. Apr. 2020)

Hallo, der Gully sieht tatsächlich nach einer alten 3-Kammer Klärgrube aus. Die müssen auch dicht gebaut werden, also kann das Wasser auch kein Grundwasser sein.
Vielleicht ist dein Teich per Überlauf mit dem Schacht verbunden, so dass auch Wasser zurückfließen kann. Dann brauchst du nur mehr ein Loch durch den Deckel oder die Wand im oberen Bereich, Schlauch und Kabel durch und eine Pumpe in den Schacht....
Die Pumpe kannst du ja auch auf die Trennwände im Schacht stellen.
Viel Glück noch!


----------



## Spliffy27639 (11. Apr. 2020)

Hi
Heißt also, ich brauch nur eine förderpumpe für den bachlauf? Keine filterpumpe? Oder hab ich das falsch verstanden? Ich möchte so klares Wasser wie möglich haben. Der Teich ist definitiv mit dem Schacht verbunden. Sieht man ja auf den Fotos


----------



## Spliffy27639 (11. Apr. 2020)

Muss die Pumpe nicht im Wasser stehen?


----------



## Turbo (11. Apr. 2020)

Salü,
Würde erst mal den Teich füllen um zu sehen ob das das Wasser in die Zisterne läuft, oder aber den Gartenschlauch durch das Rohr schieben. Wenn der im Schacht rauskommt ist klar wie die Verbindung ist. Dann würde ich mir überlegen woher das Wasser im Schacht kommt.
Nur vom Überlauf im Teich oder vom Dachwasser?

Ob Filter oder nur Bachlaufpumpe kommt auf deine Wünsche mit dem Teich an. 
Was willst du. 
Ein Naturnaher Teich. 
Fische, keine Fische. Wie viele Fische. Koi?
Im Forum findest du da viel darüber.


----------



## Spliffy27639 (11. Apr. 2020)

Fische möchte ich eigentlich nicht. Aber nur weil ich der Meinung bin, dass der Teich dafür zu klein ist. Ich Füll den Teich nachher mal auf. Hab nur bissl schiss. Weil wenn nur der Teich einen Überlauf zum Schacht hat und der Schacht keinen...


----------



## PeBo (11. Apr. 2020)

Achte beim Auffüllen, schon bevor der Wasserstand in Höhe des Verbindungsrohres ist, mal darauf, ob das Wasser gleichzeitig steigt. Das würde auf eine weitere unterirdische Verbindung schließen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Turbo (11. Apr. 2020)

Wenn du bis auf den Grund sehen willst, kommst du nicht um einen Filter herum.  Hab bei meinem naturnahen Teich zwei Jahre darauf verzichtet. Dachte, die Arbeit mit installieren nach dem Winter kannst du dir sparen. Dies nachdem der Teich einige Jahre gut eingewachsen war. Dies mit Filterbetrieb.
Hat sich nicht bewährt. Das Wasser wurde trübe. Habe für meine 10000 Liter Teich einen  Oase Teichfilter für 20000 Liter. Eine ziemlich wartungsfreie Sorgloslösung. Einige Tage nach wiederinstallation des Filters war das Wasser wieder klar.
Hmm..  Trübe..  man hat auch da noch auf den Grund gesehen. Aber vermutlich mit jedem Jahr weniger. Dies einfach zum relativieren.


----------



## Spliffy27639 (11. Apr. 2020)

Okay
Muss man diese 24/7 laufen lassen? Wie hoch sind so eure Stromkosten? Bin kein geizhals, aber das ist natürlich auch ein Aspekt


----------



## Spliffy27639 (12. Apr. 2020)

Moin liebe Gartenteichgemeinde.
Als erstes mal frohe Ostern in dieser seltsamen Zeit.

so, ich kam jetzt dazu, den Teich zu füllen. Entweder, dieses Rohr ist kein notüberlauf, oder der Überlauf sitzt zu, oder der Teich ist nicht voll genug. Was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann. Soweit ich weiß, wächst __ Moos nicht unter Wasser und das ist an den Steinen schon 3 cm unter der Oberfläche. Das Wasser bedeckt zwar bis auf eine Stelle perfekt die Folie. Aber auf der einen Seite des Teiches ragt nun direkt der uferbewuchs ins Wasser. Dieses sieht sehr sehr schön natürlich aus (finde ich). Aber förderlich für die Sauberkeit des Teiches ist das ja nicht. Also glaub ich, ist es nicht beabsichtigt. Lange Rede, gar kein Sinn; Meine Frage nun: ist der Teich voll genug, oder nicht? Ein Stein, der neben der Vase lag, ist auch schon Richtung Grund gesunken
S. Bilder

PS: im Schacht hat sich 0,nichts getan!


----------



## Spliffy27639 (12. Apr. 2020)

Hab mir jetzt grad am Teich eine geraucht und gesehen, dass der Wasserstand um 2-3cm gesunken ist...


----------



## PeBo (12. Apr. 2020)

Okay, dann ist dein Schacht vielleicht doch eine Regenwasserzisterne und hat mit dem Teich überhaupt nichts zu tun.
Vielleicht solltest du doch weiter versuchen den Vorbesitzer zu kontaktieren um mehr Informationen zu bekommen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Spliffy27639 (12. Apr. 2020)

Jap
Da führt kein Weg dran vorbei.
Aber ich frag mich, wo das Wasser hin ging/geht. Die Zisterne ist ja eigentlich prädestiniert dafür. Wär doch bescheuert, die nicht mit einzubeziehen. Wenn sie schonmal da ist


----------



## PeBo (13. Apr. 2020)

Vielleicht hing dort auch eine Pumpe drinnen und wurde benutzt um Wasser am Teich nachzufüllen und den Garten zu bewässern?
Aber das sind natürlich nur Mutmaßungen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Sonnengruesser (13. Apr. 2020)

schieb doch mal einen Gartenschlauch in die Rohre und schau was sich tut. Am besten die Anschlussstücke vorher runter nehmen, dann kann sich der Schlauch beim Rausziehen nirgends verhängen.


----------



## Spliffy27639 (13. Apr. 2020)

Es nutzt nichts.
Ich muss den Vorbesitzer erreichen  
Fakt ist, irgendwo geht Wasser hin. Wenn ich jetzt die halbe Vase rechts als maß nehm, ist der Stand aber so richtig, oder nicht? Die deko soll doch so wirken, als ob die halb im Wasser liegt. Oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Spliffy27639 (13. Apr. 2020)

Wenn der Stand so richtig ist und der Teich kein Leck hat, würde ich mir für links erstmal ufermatten besorgen, um die Folie zu schützen.


----------



## PeBo (13. Apr. 2020)

Dein Teich ist ja nicht allzu groß, da kann man sehr gut den Folienrand einmal kontrollieren. Ich würde also überall am Rand einmal die Steine und die Dekoration entfernen und den Folienrand freilegen.
Diesen dann am besten zwischen Steine eingeklemmt senkrecht nach oben auf die gewünschte maximale Höhe des Wasserstands neu befestigen. Oftmals haben sich nach einiger Zeit irgendwelche Wurzeln und Pflanzen einen Weg über den Folienrand zum Wasser hin gebahnt. Diese ziehen dir das Wasser aus dem Teich in die Umgebung und sollten penibel entfernt werden.
Suche hier im Forum mal nach Kapillarsperre, da bekommst du viele Tipps dazu!
Wenn der Teich so gefüllt ist, sieht er doch gleich viel besser aus.

Gruß Peter

PS: Anstelle einer Ufermatte wäre es sicherlich schöner, wenn du den Rand genau so gestaltest wie auf der rechten Seite!


----------



## Spliffy27639 (13. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Peter

ich möchte da eigentlich noch nichts weg reißen. Muss erstmal ein Verständnis für die ganze Materie entwickeln. Wenn ich die linke Seite so wie Rechts gestalten will, muss ich ja den Rand unter der Folie neu bilden. Ist doch jetzt viel zu steil für Steine oder nicht? Da gehts schon los mit dem Verständnis. Oder denke ich einfach zu kompliziert? Werden die Steine am Rand einfach hingelegt? Dann kann man ja nie wieder das Ufer betreten!?!

Und ich kann doch jetzt auch so außen rum kontrollieren, ob da Wurzeln liegen. Die Folie liegt ja obenrum komplett frei. Des Weiteren bezweifel ich, dass ein paar Wurzeln so viel Wasser über eine Nacht ziehen


----------



## Spliffy27639 (13. Apr. 2020)

Sooo
Ich muss meine Meinung über die Wurzeln ändern. Hab jetzt mal genau geschaut und mittlerweile bin ich der Meinung, dass das Ufer fehl geplant/umgesetzt ist. Ich bin wie gesagt Anfänger im Teich Bereich. Aber mein logischer und handwerklicher Menschenverstand sagt mir, dass so wie das Ufer ausgebildet ist, man nicht auf einen ansehnlichen füllstand des Teiches kommt. Der komplette Randbewuchs zieht ja Wasser!!!
Hab mal detailbilder gemacht:
     

Viel höher als so:
     
macht ja gar keinen Sinn. Wobei das ja schon zu hoch ist (s.Bild3)
Hätte man von Anfang an nicht besser eine Art Wall graben, komplett mit teichfolie bedecken und hinter den Wall wieder Erde rein. Vor den Wall, (Wasser Seite) mit Steinen bedecken und Wasser rein?

warum baut man sich so einen Teich? So wie ich das sehe, muss ich einen fast komplett neuen Teich bauen, um für meine Ansprüche langfristig Spaß daran zu haben

Oder bin ich komplett auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## Spliffy27639 (13. Apr. 2020)

Außerdem hab ich ein Loch entdeckt


----------



## PeBo (13. Apr. 2020)

Lies dich mal ein in Kapillarsperre. Ich meinte das so, dass die Folie wirklich zwischen Steinen eingeklemmt senkrecht nach oben steht, dann hast du oben keine so große Oberfläche. Ich hab hier mal kurz auf dem Handy rumgekritzelt um zu verdeutlichen was ich meine (das schwarze ist die Folie):


----------



## Spliffy27639 (13. Apr. 2020)

Ah ich verstehe. Laut deiner Zeichnung geht die teichfolie VOR der ufervegetation senkrecht hoch. Aber eigentlich hatte jeder Teich den ich gesehen hab, solch eine Lösung, wie bei mir. Denn Sinn einer kapillarsperre versteh ich ja. Es gibt ja unzählige Lösungen, denke ich. Mein Gedanke war folgender:

  

Gruß basti


----------



## PeBo (13. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Basti, so kannst du es natürlich auch machen, dann hast du halt noch eine Sumpfzone. Allerdings würde ich dann am rechten Rand deiner Zeichnung die Folie auch gerade nach oben enden lassen. Wenn die Folie so flach endet wie du es eingezeichnet hast, dann wachsen darüber wieder Wurzeln, die dir dann trotzdem das Wasser aus dem Teich ziehen.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Spliffy27639 (13. Apr. 2020)

Das stimmt Peter
Ich bin nicht so ein zeichenass.
Weiß aber, was du meinst. Wofür ist so eine sumpfzone denn gut? War mir nicht bewusst, dass ich das so zeichnete


PS: bis jetzt hat sich der Stand nicht verändert. Also liegt es definitiv am Ufer. Stand ist kurz darunter. Kann man Teichfolie flicken? Werde schnellstmöglich mit dem Vorbesitzer sprechen und den notüberlauf erfragen und ob der Schacht zusammen hängt. Des Weiteren frage ich nach dem Stromanschluss. Wenn das geklärt ist, widme ich mich einer neuen Umrandung. 
Oh mann. Doch mehr Arbeit als gedacht


----------



## Sonnengruesser (15. Apr. 2020)

Spliffy27639 schrieb:


> Der komplette Randbewuchs zieht ja Wasser!!!


Hallo,
dass der Randbewuchs Wasser zieht kann auch so gewollt sein. Ich sehe da __ Iris und __ Sumpfdotterblume? und die habens gerne feucht. Natürlich ziehen die auch Wasser, so wie jede Pflanze im Teich. Wichtig ist, wie der Rand der Folie aussieht und dass nicht der Rasen und alles andere Zeug von außen da seine Zehen rein streckt.


----------



## Spliffy27639 (15. Apr. 2020)

Hi sonnengruesser

Also als erstes:
das Teil verliert noch immer Wasser.
Und so langsam schließe ich den Rand aus.
Denn selbst wenn der Rand Wasser zieht, kann er das ja nun definitiv nicht mehr. Sonst würde man ja Wurzeln ins Wasser ragen sehen. 

  

Man sieht ja überall wie die Wasser Oberfläche die Folie berührt. 

nach längerem inspizieren ist mir diese Falte aufgefallen...

... 

könnte das der Übeltäter sein (Kapillare)?
Kann eine einzige Falte so viel Wasser ziehen? Was schätzt ihr bzw. was ist ratsam, wie weit man die teichfolie unter den bachlauf zieht?
Mir grault es davor, den Rand samt bachlauf auf zu reißen. Habe keinerlei praktische Erfahrung im Teich Bau und kenne keinen, der mir bei Problemen helfen könnte. Also will ich mir vorher so viel Theorie wie möglich aneignen. 

Gruß Basti


----------



## Turbo (15. Apr. 2020)

Salü, vielleicht wurde um deinen Teich ein Ufergraben mit wechselfeuchten Zonen verbaut. Das hab ich bei mir so realisiert. Da darf und muss das Ufer Wasser ziehen. Mehr dazu siehst du in meinen Fotos. Drei-vier cm Wasserstandschwankungen sind da normal nach dem nachfüllen.


----------



## Turbo (15. Apr. 2020)

Habe den Stromverbrauch rasch ausgerechnet. Eine gute Filterpumpe braucht für ca. Fr. 15.- Strom im Jahr. Das bei 24 Std Betrieb  /365 Tage.  Also echt vernachlässigbar.  Habe mit 80Watt für eine 8500 Liter Oase Pumpe gerechnet. 
Als Vergleich: Ein Kühlschrank braucht für Fr. 50.-/Jahr Strom.


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Apr. 2020)

Turbo schrieb:


> Habe den Stromverbrauch rasch ausgerechnet. Eine gute Filterpumpe braucht für ca. Fr. 15.- Strom im Jahr. Das bei 24 Std Betrieb  /365 Tage.  Also echt vernachlässigbar.  Habe mit 80Watt für eine 8500 Liter Oase Pumpe gerechnet.
> Als Vergleich: Ein Kühlschrank braucht für Fr. 50.-/Jahr Strom.



80 W  x 24 h x 365 Tage = 700 kW / Jahr       bei einem Preis von ca. 30 Cent / KW wären das 210 € / Jahr. Oder ist der Strom in der Schweiz so billig?


----------



## Turbo (15. Apr. 2020)

Hmmm.. 
80W x24hx365  =700 000:1000= 70kwh  x0.20Fr.  = ca.  Fr. 15.-  wobei dies mit dem Hochtarif Preis gerechnet ist.


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Apr. 2020)

Turbo schrieb:


> Hmmm..
> 80W x24hx365  =700 000:1000= 70kwh  x0.20Fr.  = ca.  Fr. 15.-  wobei dies mit dem Hochtarif Preis gerechnet ist.



Machen wir es noch mal genau

also.... 80 Watt x 24 h = 1920 W am Tag x 365 = 700800 W = 700,8 KW im Jahr x 0,20 Fränkli = 140 ,16 Fränkli


----------



## Turbo (15. Apr. 2020)

Seufz....  wo du recht hast, da hast du recht.    gut hast du das bemerkt.  

Na ja..  man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.


----------



## troll20 (16. Apr. 2020)

Abgesehen von der Falte die evtl etwas Wasser zieht, würde ich vermuten das die Steine am Boden evtl. Ins Wasser gefallen sind?
Und dabei die Folie durchstoßen haben???
Lass das Wasser soweit wie möglich absinken da wo der Pegel stehen bleibt sollte deine undichtigkeit zu finden sein.


----------



## Spliffy27639 (16. Apr. 2020)

Hi Troll
Das ist mittlerweile auch mein Gedanke.
Wird auch nicht mehr lange dauern bis der alte Stand erreicht ist. Kann man so eine alte Folie flicken und muss ich wissen, welches Material es ist?



PS: die Frage, ob Fische ja oder nein hat sich erledigt...

 

die Armen wurden wohl übersehen


----------



## Spliffy27639 (20. Apr. 2020)

Moin Moin
So mal ein kurzes Update:
Hab ein Loch in der Folie.
Im Flachwasser Bereich lag zwischen den kleinen Findlingen ein Schutt Stück (Ecke einer terassenplatte). Diese hat sich in die Folie gedrückt. Werd mir dann mal Flickzeug besorgen. 

Gruß Basti


----------



## Sonnengruesser (20. Apr. 2020)

Super wenn es so offensichtlich ist!


----------

